# Progesterone side effects



## Sheila B (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have been on cyclogest pessaries twice daily since EC and I know that they can stop your period from arriving.  Can they also cause sore (.)(.) and make your nipples get dark rings around them?  Just wondering if this is a good sign or just a side effect?

I am testing tomorrow anyway, so will probably know one way or the other in about 17 hours time!

Love Sheila xxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Sheila

Progesterone support can give you a number of side effects similar to pg symptoms, nausea, tiredness, sore (.y.) and yes can delay your period, but I do not believe that the darkening of areola is one, however basedon personal experience on both of my pg this was one of the 1st signs that I was pg, so looks a good sign hun  

 for wonderful news for you 2mrw.

Jennie
  x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yes, progesterone can cause all those side effects/symptoms....as can the HCG injection which can stay in your body for up to 14 days.....there really is no way of knowing whether the drugs or genuine symptoms. The progesterone can delay AF in some women, in others not.....we're all completely different....and each treatment cycle can vary too.

Here's some info re progesterone symptoms....



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi
> 
> Yep, I've had frequent peeing through most of my 2ww's....natural and with treatment, months I've conceived as all those I've not....along with sooooo many other symptoms.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for you  
Natasha


----------



## Sheila B (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Jenny and Natasha for your quick replies,

I hope you are right Jenny and that my areola darkening is a good sign and not the progesterone.

Natasha, darkening of the areola is not on your list of symptoms, so hopefully it is a good sign perhaps?

Love Sheila xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sheila B said:


> Natasha, darkening of the areola is not on your list of symptoms, so hopefully it is a good sign perhaps?


Hopefully it is a good sign but the list isn't exhaustive and I just listed some of the side effects, not all of them....but yes, progesterone can cause darkening of nipple as well. Darkening of areola is caused by progesterone and oestrogen....and the HCG hormone in pregnancy so the drugs we take through treatment can cause similar/same side effects and symptoms.

Fingers crossed it is a genuine early pregnancy symptom for you and not related to the drugs. 

Good luck for testing tomorrow ! 

Natasha


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Sheila

Just seen your wonderful news on another thread  many       bet you're on  , wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Jennie
    x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just thought I'd check up on you as I'd been away few days......and wanted to say....CONGRATULATIONS !!  

Great to see that it was all good positive signs and not just the drugs !!

Take care
Natasha


----------

